# More Happy Dancing



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

I received the recorded deed from Legal Timeshare Transfers for my points. Now I just have to wait for Wyndham to put me in their system. I'm so excited!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats  I can't wait to be in the same boat as you. We're just at the beginning of closing on our deed  How long did it take you?


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Congrats  I can't wait to be in the same boat as you. We're just at the beginning of closing on our deed  How long did it take you?



It was extremely fast. I found the points on Redweek for $1. It was a new ad. The timeline has been as follows:

July 16th - Emailed the seller and spoke with them the same day
July 18th - Emailed my paperwork to LTT
July 26th - The seller got most of their paperwork to LTT, so they proceeded with preparing the deed.
August 3rd - Deed completed, but seller needed to get more paperwork to them, get everything notarized and pay LTT's fee. (I went ahead and mailed my Wyndham transfer fee to LTT so that nothing would be pending on my end.)
August 13th - Seller did their part.  LTT electronically transmitted the deed to TN.
August 14th - LTT confirmed transfer and emailed copies to the seller and I. 
August 15th - LTT will mail my check and the new deed to Wyndham. 

So less than a month and most of that was waiting on the seller.  

I read on another thread that someone (Denise, one of the moderators) had a transfer completed in 37 days from contacting LTT to Wyndham acknowledging the deed. I'm not sure if it was a fixed week or points or if that makes a difference. I would be thrilled if mine happened by mid-September. That would put me at 63 days. But, uh, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmmmm  wonder why LTT had me send them the check for Wyndham? They did say they would attach it to the (sellers) signed deed when they got it.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's what they do. That's exactly what's happening with me. I sent my check and they'll send it with the new deed to Wyndham for the transfer. Sorry when I said my check would be mailed in the morning, it's LTT mailing the check that I sent to them on August 3rd. I'll go edit that.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> That's what they do. That's exactly what's happening with me. I sent my check and they'll send it with the new deed to Wyndham for the transfer. Sorry when I said my check would be mailed in the morning, it's LTT mailing the check that I sent to them on August 3rd. I'll go edit that.



Good to know...thought something was awry.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

So where did you buy? I purchased Smoky Mtns.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> That's what they do. That's exactly what's happening with me. I sent my check and they'll send it with the new deed to Wyndham for the transfer. Sorry when I said my check would be mailed in the morning, it's LTT mailing the check that I sent to them on August 3rd. I'll go edit that.



Oh, learn something new everyday.  Here I thought that funds held should be put into escrow within a short period of time if held by a non-party in real estate transactions that are handling closing related services such as dead prep and filings, notication of resort, holding money (or equlivant) that is for the Resort or other parties to the closing process, etc.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Oh, learn something new everyday.  Here I thought that funds held should be put into escrow within a short period of time if held by a non-party in real estate transactions that are handling closing related services such as dead prep and filings, notication of resort, holding money (or equlivant) that is for the Resort or other parties to the closing process, etc.



There were no escrow funds. The arrangements for the $1 I paid were between the seller and I.  The check for Wyndham was made out to Wyndham Resorts.


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Oh, learn something new everyday.  Here I thought that funds held should be put into escrow within a short period of time if held by a non-party in real estate transactions that are handling closing related services such as dead prep and filings, notication of resort, holding money (or equlivant) that is for the Resort or other parties to the closing process, etc.



In my case, that is what is being done.  I sent a deposit to be put on escrow until closing.  Then I have to send the rest of the moneys due to finish the transaction.  My process started on July 31st...


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> In my case, that is what is being done.  I sent a deposit to be put on escrow until closing.  Then I have to send the rest of the moneys due to finish the transaction.  My process started on July 31st...



Was LTT the company who handled your paperwork?


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 15, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> So where did you buy? I purchased Smoky Mtns.



189k annual Star Island



Renny30 said:


> There were no escrow funds. The arrangements for the $1 I paid were between the seller and I.  The check for Wyndham was made out to Wyndham Resorts.



Same here...made two checks out one to LTT and one to Wyndham. Both were sent to LTT, they're forwarding my transfer check to Wyndham.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 15, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> In my case, that is what is being done.  I sent a deposit to be put on escrow until closing.  Then I have to send the rest of the moneys due to finish the transaction.  My process started on July 31st...



Thanks for the information.  I wonder if it made it to a escrow account.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never heard of such a fast closing. It took mine 6 mos before everything was done.  It was really slow.  I do like my points tho. It works well for me. 

shaggy


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 15, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Was LTT the company who handled your paperwork?



No, I went thru this people http://www.vacationpropertybrokers.com, they had 100% good feedback on eBay.  So far so good.  If all goes good, I may buy from them again...


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 15, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> No, I went thru this people http://www.vacationpropertybrokers.com, they had 100% good feedback on eBay.  So far so good.  If all goes good, I may buy from them again...



Here is how they describe themselves on their Web Site.  I called them, they indicated they are licensed in just Flordia but do sell timeshares located in the other state.  They also indicated they use escrow accounts.

"As your vacation property broker, here’s what we do on for you:

•We give you detailed info about properties on the market that meet your needs and specifications. 
•Help you compare similar properties to find out which one best suits your needs. 
•Disclose all material facts about a property up-front. 
•Give you details about the resort, the timeshare program, and management company and franchise, where applicable. 
•Work with you and the seller to create a transaction that meets your needs. 
•Maintain your privacy and anonymity until you choose a property. 
•Ensure the entire transaction is done in your best interest."

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169281


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I've never heard of such a fast closing. It took mine 6 mos before everything was done.  It was really slow.  I do like my points tho. It works well for me.
> 
> shaggy



Shaggy - It's not all done yet. We have to wait for Wyndham. That could be next week or 4 months from now, but like I said, Denise had a 37 day closing from soup to nuts. I can only hope. Can't wait to play with my points.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> 189k annual Star Island



Star Island is on my radar. I'm going to see if this seller I've been in touch with is still willing to sell her Myrtle Beach points. She has 105K of them which is perfect because I only need about 90K. I never stay more than 4 nights. The ARP would be nice although I probably don't need it. I don't like going in the dead of summer. If she is not willing to sell and I can't find any other MB I'll go for Star Island. They have reasonable MF and the resort is pretty. I'm trying to buy where I'm willing to go. A few Tuggers are trying to unload Star Island points too.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 15, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Star Island is on my radar. I'm going to see if this seller I've been in touch with is still willing to sell her Myrtle Beach points. She has 105K of them which is perfect because I only need about 90K. I never stay more than 4 nights. The ARP would be nice although I probably don't need it. I don't like going in the dead of summer. If she is not willing to sell and I can't find any other MB I'll go for Star Island. They have reasonable MF and the resort is pretty. I'm trying to buy where I'm willing to go. A few Tuggers are trying to unload Star Island points too.



There are a few Myrtle Beach left on E-Bay.  There were also 2 that I saw at Star Island.

WYNDHAM Points MYRTLE BEACH Wyndham at the Cottages ANNUAL Timeshare DEED Resale  WYNDHAM Points MYRTLE BEACH Wyndham at the Cottages ANNUA...

168,000 Wyndham Points Ocean Blvd Timeshare Myrtle Beach, SC  168,000 Wyndham Points Ocean Blvd Timeshare Myrtle Beach...  

WYNDHAM OCEAN BOULEVARD RESORT MYRTLE BEACH 154,000 POINTS TIMESHARE  WYNDHAM OCEAN BOULEVARD RESORT MYRTLE BEACH 154,000 POINT... 

168,000 WYNDHAM POINTS, MYRTLE BEACH , FLOATING, GOLD CROWN, TIMESHARE, DEED  168,000 WYNDHAM POINTS, MYRTLE BEACH , FLOATING, GOLD CRO...  

715,000 Wyndham Points Ocean Blvd Timeshare Myrtle Beach, SC  715,000 Wyndham Points Ocean Blvd Timeshare Myrtle Beach...

WYNDHAM RESORT POINTS 77,000 WESTWINDS NORTH MYRTLE BEACH, SOUTH CAROLINA Enlarge WYNDHAM RESORT POINTS 77,000 WESTWINDS NORTH MYRTLE BEACH...

126,000 POINTS @ WYNDHAM SEAWATCH PLANTATION TIMESHARE Enlarge 126,000 POINTS @ WYNDHAM SEAWATCH PLANTATION TIMESHARE ...


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> There are a few Myrtle Beach left on E-Bay.  There were also 2 that I saw at Star Island.
> 
> WYNDHAM Points MYRTLE BEACH Wyndham at the Cottages ANNUAL Timeshare DEED Resale  WYNDHAM Points MYRTLE BEACH Wyndham at the Cottages ANNUA...
> 
> ...



I'm tracking all those auctions. I'm addicted to Ebay. I'm waiting to buy until my current Wyndham transfer is completed because I don't want two moving through Wyndham's system at the same time. I've heard that can become messy, so I wait. As soon as the wait is over I'll snag something. My seller is selling hers for $200 and she was originally willing to split the transfer fee and closing cost. Sometimes people don't quite know what they have. I'm not telling.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 24, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I received the recorded deed from Legal Timeshare Transfers for my points. Now I just have to wait for Wyndham to put me in their system. I'm so excited!



My Turn...we just got our recorded deed from LTT a few minutes ago :whoopie:


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> My Turn...we just got our recorded deed from LTT a few minutes ago :whoopie:



Yay! Let's dance together. :whoopie:    Exciting isn't it. I'm so jealous of you having access to the system. I am green as an avocado with envy.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

On another note I can't believe it's only been since August 14th that I got my deed. Jeez, 10 days? Feels like forever and Wyndham hasn't cashed my check yet. :annoyed:


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 24, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Yay! Let's dance together. :whoopie:    Exciting isn't it. I'm so jealous of you having access to the system. I am green as an avocado with envy.



Don't be so green, it was short lived...only a few days but it was great to experience before we made the decision to buy the t/s. Once I could see for myself the availability that I could have access to it was a no brainer.  



Renny30 said:


> On another note I can't believe it's only been since August 14th that I got my deed. Jeez, 10 days? Feels like forever and Wyndham hasn't cashed my check yet. :annoyed:



I know how you feel, we will both be waiting for what may seem like an eternity. I wish it wouldn't take Wyndham so long to acknowledge a deed transfer...ugggghhh


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Don't be so green, it was short lived...only a few days but it was great to experience before we made the decision to buy the t/s. Once I could see for myself the availability that I could have access to it was a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, we will both be waiting for what may seem like an eternity. I wish it wouldn't take Wyndham so long to acknowledge a deed transfer...ugggghhh



Really! Ooh, can't wait to see. 

If they cashed the check it would feel like progress. Maybe tonight?!!


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 24, 2012)

*same scenario*

I was in you guys shoes a few months ago.  It took about 3 months for them to get everything completed and me added in to Wyndham System.  (Now if I can just get added to RCI).  Its worth the wait, I have already taken a quick getaway to Great Smokies Lodge.  I'm waiting for my 3rd and final (for now) contract to finish at Myrtle Beach, caught a nice deal on ebay for that one for 84,000 annual points.  Good luck!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 24, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I was in you guys shoes a few months ago.  *It took about 3 months for them to get everything completed and me added in to Wyndham System.* *(Now if I can just get added to RCI)*.  Its worth the wait, I have already taken a quick getaway to Great Smokies Lodge.  I'm waiting for my 3rd and final (for now) contract to finish at Myrtle Beach, caught a nice deal on ebay for that one for 84,000 annual points.  Good luck!



Congrats on your purchases...Was "them" Wyndham that took three months to complete everything? 

I thought I read somewhere that you had to call RCI yourself to get added but maybe I'm wrong?   I'll have to let someone here with more knowledge about Wyndham/RCI let us know.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 24, 2012)

*RCI & them*

I called RCI and they told me I had to wait and be added by the resort where I purchased (either Smoky MTN or Star Island) at this point.  When I said them as far as 3 month period I meant from the day I bought it on Ebay until the contract was in Wyndham system  and could make travel plans.  Hope that helps


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 24, 2012)

Can I dance too?  I just got my recorded deed for Smokey Mountains from Sumday Vacations.  I sent payment on 7/25, now just waiting for Wyndham.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 24, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Can I dance too?  I just got my recorded deed for Smokey Mountains from Sumday Vacations.  I sent payment on 7/25, now just waiting for Wyndham.



Yes you can...congrats, join the party


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Can I dance too?  I just got my recorded deed for Smokey Mountains from Sumday Vacations.  I sent payment on 7/25, now just waiting for Wyndham.



Yay!   :whoopie: 

We'll probably all be entered around the same time. How exciting. It's like being neighbors all moving into the same subdivision on the same day. LOL.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I was in you guys shoes a few months ago.  It took about 3 months for them to get everything completed and me added in to Wyndham System.  (Now if I can just get added to RCI).  Its worth the wait, I have already taken a quick getaway to Great Smokies Lodge.  I'm waiting for my 3rd and final (for now) contract to finish at Myrtle Beach, caught a nice deal on ebay for that one for 84,000 annual points.  Good luck!



You were busy shopping. Did you buy all around the same time?  I'm itching to make another acquisition but I read somewhere it was best to do one at a time so they end up in the same account or something. Word is if Wyndham messes that up sometimes they leave it messed up. How did you make your purchases? 

Do you have different use years? 

3 months?!!! Mommy!!!


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> Its worth the wait, I have already taken a quick getaway to Great Smokies Lodge.



BTW - how was Great Smokies Lodge?


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 24, 2012)

Renny, I'm also waiting for this to go through so that I can start looking for a 2nd contract.  I ended up getting just an EOY contract to start.  I really need a vacation!


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 24, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Renny, I'm also waiting for this to go through so that I can start looking for a 2nd contract.  I ended up getting just an EOY contract to start.  I really need a vacation!



I know, I always need a vacation. Where did you buy? 

Any idea how/where you want to use your points?


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 25, 2012)

It has been a lot of fun reading this line of posts..... I myself am new to Timesharing and got my first RCI points earlier this year and JUST bought in Grandview in Las Vegas.... Waiting for the deed and then the dance to get it registered.... But I love it!   Reading here makes me feel like its Christmas Morning and we can't wait to open our presents! :rofl:  Dave


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I know, I always need a vacation. Where did you buy?
> 
> Any idea how/where you want to use your points?



We bought at Smokey Mountains.  We'll have 2012 points to use.  Thinking either Panama City beach or Smokey Mountains, but we'll see what's available with short notice.  Luckily there are a lot of resorts within driving distance to us.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> It has been a lot of fun reading this line of posts..... I myself am new to Timesharing and got my first RCI points earlier this year and JUST bought in Grandview in Las Vegas.... Waiting for the deed and then the dance to get it registered.... But I love it!   Reading here makes me feel like its Christmas Morning and we can't wait to open our presents! :rofl:  Dave



Great Dave. Welcome to the party.  

I've been hanging out on the RCI points board and watching Grandview on eBay. Looks like some good deals can be had with Instant Exchanges. I'm not sure if I want to get a fixed week and exchange it or get RCI points. How long did your first transaction take? Where did you buy? I don't think anybody tortures it's people like Wyndham.   :annoyed:


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 25, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> We bought at Smokey Mountains.  We'll have 2012 points to use.  Thinking either Panama City beach or Smokey Mountains, but we'll see what's available with short notice.  Luckily there are a lot of resorts within driving distance to us.



I have 2012 points too. They expire in March, so I'm going to use them for Spring Break. We were at Smoky Mountains last month. Loved it. I love being close to so many resorts. Very convenient.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Great Dave. Welcome to the party.
> 
> I've been hanging out on the RCI points board and watching Grandview on eBay. Looks like some good deals can be had with Instant Exchanges. I'm not sure if I want to get a fixed week and exchange it or get RCI points. How long did your first transaction take? Where did you? I don't think anybody tortures it's people like Wyndham.   :annoyed:



Renny I bought through Sell Timeshare Org. On ebay..... I have also been following your discussion about RCI points and while I see your mode of thought I feel for me that RCI points are the way to go.... I plan to use this for MANY years... I just turned 50 and the flexibility the points give me looks wonderful ... The Second one I bought through Christopher Nuding, you can google him. He sells Alot of timeshares.... Good luck in your search .      Oh yeh the first transaction probably took 3 months.... I was on them EVERY step of the way and when it was totally done I got two calls LOL.... I am a hound....   Dave


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 25, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> BTW - how was Great Smokies Lodge?



Great Smokies Lodge was wonderful.  The staff was pleasant, the Vortex was great (ride and the outdoor water park), Indoor and outdoor water parks were fun, and the room is stylish, modern, and contemporary.  I purchased Smoky MTN and Star Islands points EOY with opposite use years a little less than a week apart.  It took a little longer (roughly 3 weeks more) for the Star Island points to be added to my contracts and my points to show available through Wyndham System.  I had no issues conducting concomitant transactions.  When I purchased my points for myrtle beach (July 19th or so)  the use of those points start October 1st, and Wyndham said they would even in pull the contract up faster in their system in case I wanted to pool those points before that date.  When that one completes I can join in and do one of these with you
 or one of these :whoopie:


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been pleased with Sumday so far.  I saw a listing on their website and negotiated the price down over email.  I know they have a lot of ebay auctions, but it seems they post their inventory first on the website, so you might want to check that out.  I am pretty confident that this contract would have sold for more in an ebay auction judging by what I've seen over the past 2 months or so.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 26, 2012)

I like Sumday as well (so far) I did purchase my most recent transaction in Myrtle Beach through them.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 26, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I like Sumday as well (so far) I did purchase my most recent transaction in Myrtle Beach through them.



Heads up they'll be having a sale Aug. 31st-Sept.3rd for 25% off all of their inventory. Just sayin


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> You were busy shopping. Did you buy all around the same time?  I'm itching to make another acquisition but I read somewhere it was best to do one at a time so they end up in the same account or something. Word is if Wyndham messes that up sometimes they leave it messed up. How did you make your purchases?
> 
> Do you have different use years?
> 
> 3 months?!!! Mommy!!!



No, I ended up with two different accounts. A quick call to owner care, and they consolidated the into one.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2012)

Enjoy your new points in Wynham.  Now you should be able to vacation over 8 weeks per year using your new points.


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 26, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Heads up they'll be having a sale Aug. 31st-Sept.3rd for 25% off all of their inventory. Just sayin



During their last 25% off sale, I picked up something I had my eye on and had been trying to convince myself not to get.


----------



## Gina046 (Aug 26, 2012)

joining the happy dance!  Just won wyndham points on ebay for Smokey Mtns in Sevierville tenn. StacyEileen, I hope mine goes through as quickly as yours did. Im ready for a vacation:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Gina046 (Aug 26, 2012)

Question....when you stay at the Smokey Mountain timeshare, do you have to pay to use the waterpark, if so, how much?

Thanks
Gina


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 26, 2012)

FreeIn2010 said:


> During their last 25% off sale, I picked up something I had my eye on and had been trying to convince myself not to get.



My deed was just recorded for SI, just waiting for Wyn. to get everything done on their end   I'm going to try to keep myself from looking on Sumday (even though I've already seen a T/S I would love to grab up) and going to let DH keep telling me NO as the time approaches for the sale. :rofl:


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Heads up they'll be having a sale Aug. 31st-Sept.3rd for 25% off all of their inventory. Just sayin



I saw that last night.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 26, 2012)

Gina046 said:


> Question....when you stay at the Smokey Mountain timeshare, do you have to pay to use the waterpark, if so, how much?
> 
> Thanks
> Gina



The waterpark at Great Smokies Lodge is free of charge, which I think is the resort you're referring to.  Smoky Mountains is a different resort in the same area that does not have a water park.  Of course, you can still make a reservation at Great Smokies Lodge with your Smoky Mountains points.  Smoky Mountains has lower MFs.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 26, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I saw that last night.



Renny...you stay away from my T/S :hysterical:


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> No, I ended up with two different accounts. A quick call to owner care, and they consolidated the into one.



That's good to know. I'm kind of ready to buy more.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Renny...you stay away from my T/S :hysterical:



I'm no competition. I'm too thrifty.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> The waterpark at Great Smokies Lodge is free of charge, which I think is the resort you're referring to.  Smoky Mountains is a different resort in the same area that does not have a water park.  Of course, you can still make a reservation at Great Smokies Lodge with your Smoky Mountains points.  Smoky Mountains has lower MFs.



Great Smokies is colocated with the Great Wilderness Lodge. Cost more points to reserve time. Not much more, but more.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 26, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Great Smokies is colocated with the Great Wilderness Lodge. Cost more points to reserve time. Not much more, but more.



I own at Smokey Mountain, it is not far away from the newer resort but is not co-located.  It is my understanding if you are at Smokey Mountain you do not have rights to use the Waterpark.


----------



## SergeantChuck (Aug 26, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I own at Smokey Mountain, it is not far away from the newer resort but is not co-located.  It is my understanding if you are at Smokey Mountain you do not have rights to use the Waterpark.



You are correct.  I would say it is around 5-10 miles away.  We just stayed at Smoky mountian on memorial day weekend.  I believe you all are referring to the Wilderness Resort which has the waterpark.  I was given free passes to go there by the sales staff because I listened to their pitch.  It was not included in the Smoky Mountain stay.  I would have had to pay if I had not been given the tickets


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 26, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Renny...you stay away from my T/S :hysterical:



If you want it just shoot them an email and see if they'll take your offer


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I own at Smokey Mountain, it is not far away from the newer resort but is not co-located.  It is my understanding if you are at Smokey Mountain you do not have rights to use the Waterpark.



You can't use the waterpark if you're at Smoky Mtns. I didn't say that. I was talking about the Smokies Lodge. Smokies Lodge is on the same property as The Wilderness Lodge or Resort. I'm not sure of the name.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 26, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> If you want it just shoot them an email and see if they'll take your offer



I'm spoiled. I paid a dollar and the transfer fee. I want a repeat.  

I actually may be getting some Seawatch points from a lady. She asked me to wait until October so she could use her 2012 points. I'm going to write her next week and see if we're still on. ARP at Seawatch can't hurt.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 27, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I'm spoiled. I paid a dollar and the transfer fee. I want a repeat.



And you got 2012 points with that?  Super awesome deal!


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 27, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> You can't use the waterpark if you're at Smoky Mtns. I didn't say that. I was talking about the Smokies Lodge. Smokies Lodge is on the same property as The Wilderness Lodge or Resort. I'm not sure of the name.



Not to confuse anyone even more, but I think the whole property is actually called Wilderness at the Smokies  :laugh:

http://www.wildernessatthesmokies.com/


----------



## Gina046 (Aug 27, 2012)

OK, Thank you everyone for clearing that up. I thought they were one and the same. Still happy tho!  :rofl:


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

Gina046 said:


> OK, Thank you everyone for clearing that up. I thought they were one and the same. Still happy tho!  :rofl:



I may not have a clear view on this since I own at Smokey Mountain, however, I think that is the better of the two even though it does not have the waterpark.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> I'm spoiled. I paid a dollar and the transfer fee. I want a repeat.
> 
> I actually may be getting some Seawatch points from a lady. She asked me to wait until October so she could use her 2012 points. I'm going to write her next week and see if we're still on. ARP at Seawatch can't hurt.



As it relates to Myrtle Beach, I think you are right, the train left the station on the 1 dollar plus transfer fees.  If I were you, I would get back with the person you are talking to and get the process moving and just use a guest pass if it goes though before she uses the points.  Look at the processing timeline, it is unlikely it would go through before she used them anyway.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 27, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Not to confuse anyone even more, but I think the whole property is actually called Wilderness at the Smokies  :laugh:
> 
> http://www.wildernessatthesmokies.com/



Straighten us out, girl!


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 27, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> And you got 2012 points with that?  Super awesome deal!



Yes! It was a great deal, they offered to pay half of closing and transfer. I told them to just pay LTT and I'd pay transfer. Seemed fair. I also offered to pay the maintenance fees for August and the intervening months until the transfer is complete, but they haven't responded to my email about that. I sent it twice, so I'm done with it. 

The points expire at the end of March, so I'll use them for spring break.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 27, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I may not have a clear view on this since I own at Smokey Mountain, however, I think that is the better of the two even though it does not have the waterpark.



I got that sense as well, because Smoky Mtns are all Wyndham. At the Smokies Lodge the Wyndham units are a good distance from the amenities. It had a neglected step child feel to me.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 27, 2012)

I haven't been to the Smokey MTN resort even though I own there.  I have only heard good things about it.  Great Smokies lodge if you are in building 6 has an express way to the waterpark if you walk to the far exit and elevator and take it to the ground floor.  It allows you to skip that big connector things and brings you a lot closer to the amenities.  I am curious to know why people think the resort is better than Great smokies lodge, because those waterparks are awesome.  I do feel like Great smokies cost a considerable amount of points compared to the value of smokie mtn resort.  Also I think Remmy was correct Great Smokies is Shared with the Wilderness...from what i recally wyndham only has buildings 6 and 7, which I deduce was overflow from Wilderness at the smokies.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I haven't been to the Smokey MTN resort even though I own there.  I have only heard good things about it.  Great Smokies lodge if you are in building 6 has an express way to the waterpark if you walk to the far exit and elevator and take it to the ground floor.  It allows you to skip that big connector things and brings you a lot closer to the amenities.  I am curious to know why people think the resort is better than Great smokies lodge, because those waterparks are awesome.  I do feel like Great smokies cost a considerable amount of points compared to the value of smokie mtn resort.  Also I think Remmy was correct Great Smokies is Shared with the Wilderness...from what i recally wyndham only has buildings 6 and 7, which I deduce was overflow from Wilderness at the smokies.



I like the resort straight up over newer one.  It is less busy.  I do not have any young children that would take advantage of the Waterpark.  Everything at Smokey Mountain is relatively easy to get to and has more amenities than I actually use.  If I ever want to use the Waterpark, I can always use my points to get a stay there.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 27, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I haven't been to the Smokey MTN resort even though I own there.  I have only heard good things about it.  Great Smokies lodge if you are in building 6 has an express way to the waterpark if you walk to the far exit and elevator and take it to the ground floor.  It allows you to skip that big connector things and brings you a lot closer to the amenities.  I am curious to know why people think the resort is better than Great smokies lodge, because those waterparks are awesome.  I do feel like Great smokies cost a considerable amount of points compared to the value of smokie mtn resort.  Also I think Remmy was correct Great Smokies is Shared with the Wilderness...from what i recally wyndham only has buildings 6 and 7, which I deduce was overflow from Wilderness at the smokies.



I like the Smoky's but I definitely look forward to the Smokies Lodge because I have a six year old. That'll be one less activity to pay for, although I'll certainly be paying in points.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 27, 2012)

I can see how if you don't have children Smoky Mountains would be better than the Lodge.  You ARE paying for that water park in points, for sure, so you should probably want to make use of it.  Personally, I have a toddler and will definitely be making at least one trip to Great Smokies Lodge.


----------



## drbeetee (Aug 27, 2012)

*Waterpark*

I have a 9month old that I took to the lodge earlier this month, she really had a ball.  Now the funny thing is they asked me how many wrist bands I needed, I could have gave them a higher # and kept them.  That would allow me to frequent it if I booked the smokey mtn resort (just a thought).  The first day when we were walking around taking our little tour nobody even asked about our wrist bands. Hmmmm food for thought!  Thanks RR you always give a nice perspective.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wyndham cashed my check. Moving along!!!   :whoopie:


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 1, 2012)

woot!  that's progress...


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 1, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> I have a 9month old that I took to the lodge earlier this month, she really had a ball.  Now the funny thing is they asked me how many wrist bands I needed, I could have gave them a higher # and kept them.  That would allow me to frequent it if I booked the smokey mtn resort (just a thought).  The first day when we were walking around taking our little tour nobody even asked about our wrist bands. Hmmmm food for thought!  Thanks RR you always give a nice perspective.



Here at Glacier Canyon the style and color of wristbands are always changing,


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 2, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Here at Glacier Canyon the style and color of wristbands are always changing,



That's usually the wy they do it. Interesting they don't at The Lodge. Was it crowded at the Lodge? Maybe they'd do it if it were packed.


----------



## drbeetee (Sep 4, 2012)

It was kind of packed.  Not too crazy! I can dance now Deed going off to Wyndham for 84k at Myrtle Beach!


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

drbeetee said:


> It was kind of packed.  Not too crazy! I can dance now Deed going off to Wyndham for 84k at Myrtle Beach!



Great! Congrats. We're getting there. 

I really want to book next June at MB but I'm past 10 months out. My sellers are not responding to my emails so I can't ask them to reserve for me.   Not the end of the world. We can do something else in June and go to the beach in the fall.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 4, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Wyndham cashed my check. Moving along!!!   :whoopie:



Yay!!! I hurried to check my account and nothing yet  



drbeetee said:


> It was kind of packed.  Not too crazy! I can dance now Deed going off to Wyndham for 84k at Myrtle Beach!



Congrats  



Renny30 said:


> Great! Congrats. We're getting there.
> 
> I really want to book next June at MB but I'm past 10 months out. My sellers are not responding to my emails so I can't ask them to reserve for me.   Not the end of the world. We can do something else in June and go to the beach in the fall.



Renny, June's not lost, why not book at MB at the "express window"? You should be close enough to do a last minute there.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Yay!!! I hurried to check my account and nothing yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, they'll take your money out this week!  

As for MB. I don't know. I really want Seawatch and I prefer two bedrooms. What are the chances? I like MB in the fall as well. That is if we're not having a hurricane. We are planning a cruise next year. I think we'll do that in June and then the beach in the fall. I usually cruise in the fall because it's so much cheaper. I take my chances with the weather, but we could switch up.  I'm not worried about it. It's all vacation! :whoopie:


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 4, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> LOL, they'll take your money out this week!
> 
> As for MB. I don't know. I really want Seawatch and I prefer two bedrooms. What are the chances? I like MB in the fall as well. That is if we're not having a hurricane. We are planning a cruise next year. I think we'll do that in June and then the beach in the fall. I usually cruise in the fall because it's so much cheaper. I take my chances with the weather, but we could switch up.  I'm not worried about it. It's all vacation! :whoopie:



I'd have to defer to others on June availability at MB but one would think BC could not be had last minute in July and I found out that it could be


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2012)

Seawatch Plantation



justmeinflorida said:


> I'd have to defer to others on June availability at MB but one would think BC could not be had last minute in July and I found out that it could be



JUNE 
06/03/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe     124,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/03/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  52,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  72,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/03/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    142,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/03/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  60,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  82,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/03/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe     142,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/03/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  60,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  82,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/04/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe     128,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/04/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  39,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  89,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/04/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    145,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/04/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  45,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  100,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/04/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe     145,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/04/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  45,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/07/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  100,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/05/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    124,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/05/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  73,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/09/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  51,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/06/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    128,000  N/A   
Note: Transaction combines two reservations and may require a room change. 
Reservation #1 
06/06/2013 3 1 Bedroom Deluxe  60,000 N/A  
Reservation #2 
06/09/2013 4 1 Bedroom Deluxe  68,000 N/A  
Click to see details. 
06/07/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe   140,000  N/A   
06/07/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    140,000  N/A   
06/07/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe   154,000  N/A   
06/07/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe    154,000  N/A   
06/09/2013 7 1 Bedroom Deluxe   140,000  N/A 

Did not check the other weeks.

Westwinds

JUNE 
06/07/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   175,000  N/A   
06/07/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   175,000  N/A  

Did not check the other weeks.

Fall should give your more options.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks, RR. I was curious. I want a June 2nd or 3rd check-in for 5 nights, so checking the early weeks is exactly what I needed. Beyond that I think it gets into prime season and I can't do 5 nights. 

I figured it would all be gone. If I'd had my points August 4th I probably would have gotten what I wanted. Fall will be fine. I can call as soon as the 10 month window opens for my date and I still get to book something for president's week or spring break with the free points for 2012.

I thought BC always had availability. It's so huge. Could it ever fill up?


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 4, 2012)

The good news is there is lots of 1 bedroom availability, so if my oldest decided not to go with us one year all I'd need is a 1 bedroom. 

I think I'm going to enjoy the flexibility of the express window. I can take time off whenever I want. All my boss wants is like two weeks notice and then he never remembers that you're not working. I come back to an inbox full of emails and then after three or four days, one that says, "Oh forgot you were off." If I answered my emails when I was on vacation he'd never know. LOL.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 4, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Thanks, RR. I was curious. I want a June 2nd or 3rd check-in for 5 nights, so checking the early weeks is exactly what I needed. Beyond that I think it gets into prime season and I can't do 5 nights.
> 
> I figured it would all be gone. If I'd had my points August 4th I probably would have gotten what I wanted. Fall will be fine. I can call as soon as the 10 month window opens for my date and I still get to book something for president's week or spring break with the free points for 2012.
> 
> I thought BC always had availability. It's so huge. Could it ever fill up?



I am not the expert on BC.  However, I think it does have continuing availabilty.  

Further into June, I think you or me or anyone has another problem, MB points needed go way up.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 4, 2012)

Random question:  when you do a split reservation like the ones rr just posted, do you get charged double housekeeping points?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 4, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Random question:  when you do a split reservation like the ones rr just posted, do you get charged double housekeeping points?



Yes, but if you do not have to change rooms you can all member services after you check out and get the second set refunded to your account.


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 14, 2012)

Got confirmation yesterday that my transfer went through!  I need to call today to find out my account number.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Sep 14, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Got confirmation yesterday that my transfer went through!  I need to call today to find out my account number.



Woohoo congrats....


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 14, 2012)

And I'm in!  Everything looks correct in my account.  Now to find a vacation before the end of the year....  

Total time of transfer from my original payment to Sumday was 50 days.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow! Congrats!  

I haven't heard a thing, but I'm about 3 weeks behind you. Did it arrive in the mail or did you call?


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 15, 2012)

They sent sumday an email which they forwarded to me.  Then I gvae Wyndham a call to find out my member number.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 15, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> They sent sumday an email which they forwarded to me.  Then I gvae Wyndham a call to find out my member number.



Cool, so have found something?


----------



## staceyeileen (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks promising but we need to clear the dates with the various employers first.  But I'm liking the discounted point specials!


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 15, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> It looks promising but we need to clear the dates with the various employers first.  But I'm liking the discounted point specials!



I'm sure. Those employers are so pesty. They always want you to work.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 15, 2012)

I just completed a gift of some Wyndham points to a friend (we used Legal Timeshare Transfers too) and it took about 8 or 9 weeks. 

I received my letter from Wyndham stating the transfer was complete before my friend did.  She called Wyndham and found out her member number (her letter must have been lost in the mail or something).


----------

